# fall urea prices



## newfarmer (Aug 26, 2011)

I am drilling 40 acres of new grass this late summer. Anyone heard current urea prices? if so how much and where?


----------



## AndyH359 (Jan 3, 2012)

I got urea in July at $850 per ton. Down from $1,040 per ton back in April.
I am in Western PA.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

2nd week of August urea was $765. NWPA


----------

